# On the first day of Banning The True Dan did this



## treemandan (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, its true I just came off a stint, I knew they would come right after me after what I seen them do to Willie. But they can't hold me down for real. 



















That was a riot.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 5, 2010)

*Then we went to work on this*


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 5, 2010)

nice job dan
did your daughter help you?


----------



## deeker (Dec 5, 2010)

Good thing you have the cute little helper. Otherwise, you would have to surrender your man card.

My wife makes/forces/threatens/coerces me into helping her make gingerbread houses......

But don't tell anyone, and you can keep your man card for now.


----------



## bump_r (Dec 18, 2010)

There's nothing unmanly about being a dad, I say he gets extra credit 

This world would be a better place if more kids had that kind of attention paid to them.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 18, 2010)

Yer an awesome dad, treemandan! Can't rep ya so I'll have to send gold cookies.


----------



## FarmerGirl (Dec 19, 2010)

bump_r said:


> There's nothing unmanly about being a dad, I say he gets extra credit
> 
> This world would be a better place if more kids had that kind of attention paid to them.



Definitely...


----------



## ckliff (Dec 19, 2010)

Getting into model railroading would be just right for you.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice job Dan. I just made a "campfire" cake for my daughters birthday. They make that stuff look so easy on TV. LOL


----------



## Reg (Dec 19, 2010)

Dan, the photos, its like looking at my own front room!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Getting into model railroading would be just right for you.


 
Yeah, I had this up a few years ago.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2010)

Novice amatuer at best. It was made of paper and cardboard


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2010)

This is going to be styrofoam.




















Makes a big ass mess but affords better amenities like a easy place for the heli-pad, lifelike rock formation and I broke out the hole saw and made a tunnel plus cut out under the mountain for a place to put a city.
This is easier than trains and you can just do what you want. I want to get some Hotwheels track and run it from the top of the mountain to where the city is.


----------



## rrausch (Jan 16, 2011)

TreeManDan, you are a fortunate man indeed!


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 19, 2011)

Treetom said:


> Yer an awesome dad, treemandan! Can't rep ya so I'll have to send gold cookies.



I got him for you,,best time in the world is time spent with kids...


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 19, 2011)

you da man dan:car:


----------

